# Gift from CanH8r :)



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

We received a wonderful gift package from Jeff and his Girls. While the candy and the ammo, candle and the cool little turtle knife are all so wonderful  The hand made cards are really the creme on the top  It is so nice to receive such thoughtful gifts made for us.  We are so touched and grateful!  Thank you so much girls! They are on our fridge for us to enjoy  Thank You too Jeff


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> We received a wonderful gift package from Jeff and his Girls. While the candy and the ammo, candle and the cool little turtle knife are all so wonderful  The hand made cards are really the creme on the top  It is so nice to receive such thoughtful gifts made for us.  We are so touched and grateful!  Thank you so much girls! They are on our fridge for us to enjoy  Thank You too Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that's very very cool


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's cool...what a thoughtful gift


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Glad you and yours received the care package. it's very hard to reciprocate the slingshot love you send out to the community. We hoped it would brighten your day. My family enjoyed putting the care package together as much as we enjoyed opening you're packages. The little thumper is in my pocket now and goes on my night stand when I sleep. I have not been separated from it yet lol.

The kids were smiling from ear to ear when I showed them this post.

Happy shooting,

Jeff


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

This thread had me smiling ear to ear also. Great exchange and fellowship.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Beautiful gesture!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

That is awesome. Beautiful on both parts and great kids!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely, just lovely!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Beary delightful*!* I'm liking the Thumper and turtle theme as well. Yummy gummy bears.


----------

